# Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

					Der Brocken 2 ist zwar schon etwas länger auf dem Markt, mit seinem Konzept ist er aber nach wie vor einer der besten CPU-Kühler. Die PCGH-Edition macht jetzt dank zwei nahezu unhörbaren Lüftern eine ultimative Silent-Edition aus dem Brocken 2.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

So weltbewegend unterscheidet sich die PCGH-Edition jetzt aber nicht von der normalen. Einen zweiten Lüfter kann ich notfalls auch selber kaufen und zusammen mit dem anderen Lüfter runterregeln. 

Die Montage beim normalen Brocken 2 ist jetzt auch nicht sooooooooo kompliziert...


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Schade das sich PCGH für den Brocken 2 entschieden hat.
Den Himalaya 2 find ich mit der vorhandenen Bodenplatte besser.
Warum nehmt ihr immer noch 3-Pin Lüfter?
Ein PWM-Modell mit 300-900rpm wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## floppyexe (13. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Sieht von der Seite aus wie der Prolimatech Megahalems.


----------



## MeisterSchrauber91 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> So weltbewegend unterscheidet sich die PCGH-Edition jetzt aber nicht von der normalen. Einen zweiten Lüfter kann ich notfalls auch selber kaufen und zusammen mit dem anderen Lüfter runterregeln.
> 
> Die Montage beim normalen Brocken 2 ist jetzt auch nicht sooooooooo kompliziert...



Ich glaube es wurde definitiv mehr wert auf die Lautstärke gelegt. Von 1,1 S. auf 0,1 S ist schon ein Unterschied auf dem Papier. Im normalen Betrieb merkste den Unterschied natürlich nicht so doll.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



MeisterSchrauber91 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wurde definitiv mehr wert auf die Lautstärke gelegt. Von 1,1 S. auf 0,1 S ist schon ein Unterschied auf dem Papier. Im normalen Betrieb merkste den Unterschied natürlich nicht so doll.



Also ich kann mich ganz und gar nicht über die Lautstärke meines Brocken 2 beschweren.

In dem Test, der mal in der PCGH war, war der Brocken 2 auch einer der leisesten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Sehr schöne Idee. Mit den 3-PIN Lüftern entfällt das PVM-Klackern. Das könnte ein wunderschöner Lüfter werden.


----------



## marvinj (17. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Mhh warum kein PWM? 2 Lüfter sind schick und der Brocken ist doch momentan das TOP-Modell von Alpenföhn lt. Seitenaufrufen.
0,1 Sone? Das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer!


----------



## drebbin (23. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich finde es gut das der Brocken 2 statt dem Himalaya 2 gewählt wurde.
Die Kühlleistung  des Kühlkörpers ist besser, weil das  DirectTouch  direkt aneinander liegende Heatpipes hat und keine Alu-Zwischenräume.

In meinem System ist ja sozusagen die EKL-Version des Brocken 2 mit 2 Lüftern schon eine ganze Zeitlang eingebaut, von daher habe ich ja den gleichen Kühler mit etwas Reserve nach oben.
Den Vergleich der 1Lüfter Variante mit der 2 Lüfter-PCGH-Variante empfinde ich etwas bewusst zugunsten des PCGH-Produktes genutzt - wenn man beim Standartkühler einfach noch einen 2ten Lüfter montiert wäre es ein sinnvoller Vergleich.
Aber ich möchte nicht nur meckern. 36€+10€ gegenüber 50€ für eine (im Vergleich zur ohnehin einfachen Montage) nochmal vereinfachte Montage mit einem hohen Silentfokus empfinde ich als sehr akzeptabel.
Ein Vergleich bei gleicher Lautstärke zum BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und  Noctua NH-D15 würden mindestens aus P/L-Sicht bestimmt wohlwollend zugunsten des PCGH-Brocken 2 ausfallen 

Fazit: 
Einen Kühler den ich selber nicht ohne Grund nutze endlich im PCGH-Kostüm zu finden freut mich und er wird sicherlich seine Käufer finden


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



drebbin schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung des Kühlkörpers ist besser, weil das DirectTouch direkt aneinander liegende Heatpipes hat und keine Alu-Zwischenräume.



Die Kühlleistung des Himalaya 2 liegt in den Tests über dem Brocken 2 und es gibt auch keine Alu-Zwischenräume.
Die Heatpipes sind auf der Bodenplatte verlötet und die Wärmeverteilung auf die Heatpipes ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## drebbin (23. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich erinnere mich an die Aussage eines Pcgh Redakteurs der den Brocken 2 als besser betitelt hat, ich such später mal den Artikel.


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Preis/Leistung.
Der Himalaya 2 ist ~4€ teurer


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Zitat von Fachred Torsten Vogel: "In der Endnote ist der Himalaya 2 der bessere *Kühler*, ja. Das liegt aber vor allem an der Ausstattung. Die Leistung des *Kühlkörpers* mit Referenzlüfter ist fast gleich, mit leichten Vorteilen für den Brocken 2 bei höheren Drehzahlen („hoch“: ab 0,6 Sone) und für den Himalaya 2 im 0,1 Sone Bereich. Der Abstand ist aber so gering, dass schon ein Lüftertyp mit anderer Druckcharakteristik die Rangfolge umkehren könnte.
(Vergleiche PCGH 12/14 und 9/15)"


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Gekauft


----------



## bootzeit (27. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Nach wie vor gefällt mir ein Mugen um einiges besser. Wenn ich unbedingt 40-50€ ausgeben wollte (was ich nie täte da nicht gebraucht) würde ich immer den Mugen vorziehen.


----------



## BxBender (27. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

schönes Teil


----------



## maglite (28. September 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

So habe ihn hier aber noch nicht verbaut 

Was ich mich frage:
OK ihr sagt der dreht so langsam und ist eh so leise, die beiden sollen mit 12V laufen (deshalb ja auch 3 pin)

Jetzt hab ich das R5 PCGH und überlege mir, ob ich die beiden Brocken Lüfter auch mit nur 7V an der Gehäuse Steuerung laufen lassen könnte?
Werd ich mal testen ... mal schauen ob sie anlaufen ... 
Lautstärke ist das A und O bei mir und temp-technisch hab ich noch genug Spielraum ...

Und noch eine Frage:
Ist die Paste, die dabei ist gut oder sollte man lieber ne seperate Paste besorgen?


----------



## maglite (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

ok alles installiert, bei 7V und 5V läuft er nicht an. 
Aber er dreht echt langsam bei 12 und ist super leise top 
Wenn er mit 12 anläuft koennte man ihn auf 7 oder 5 laufen lassen, aber macht fast kein Unterschied 

VG


----------



## mistermeister (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ein  hervorragender CPU Kühler! War schon mit der Standartversion höchst zufrieden -damals als ich noch zu den Höhlenmenschen die mit Luft kühlen gehörte....


----------



## freieswort (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

hallo, ein sehr interessanter kühler, ich erwäge ihn mir zu kaufen, könnt ihr mir sagen ob er auf dieses mainboard passt, in bezug darauf ob er mit dem arbeitsspeicher zusammen stößt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

ich denke der sollte passen, es sein denn du hast exotische Speicherkühler drauf sitzen. Müsste man aber ausprobieren.


----------



## freieswort (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

sind diese ram exotisch beziehungsweise zu hoch ... https://geizhals.eu/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2133c11d-16gar-a1077649.html


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



freieswort schrieb:


> sind diese ram exotisch beziehungsweise zu hoch ... https://geizhals.eu/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-2133c11d-16gar-a1077649.html



Die sind recht flach, das sollte passen.


----------



## Magor99 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Guten Tag Allerseits!
Bei meiner Suche nach einem geräuscharmen CPU-Kühler bin ich auf den hier vorgestellten Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition gekommen.
Meine Fragen dazu:
- Ist dieser Kühler (problemlos?) Installierbar auf dieses ASRock Mainboard: ASRock K10N78D Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
- Muss das Mainboard dafür ausgebaut werden
- Überragt der Lüfter mit ausreichender Höhe die DDR-Ram´s 
- Ist der derzeitige Stromanschluss-Stecker identisch / passend (CPU: AMD Phenom II, x4955 mit ) 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## CoDEmanX (19. November 2015)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hi alle,

aus dem Test geht hervor, dass ein 6700K bei beiden Lüfter-Varianten um die 80°c erreicht unter Volllast. Ist das nicht ziemlich extrem? Andere Tests mit alternativen Luftkühlern sprechen von 70°c, was immer noch ziemlich hoch scheint. Sollte die Temperatur nicht eher um die 65° Grad liegen, selbst unter maximaler Dauerlast? (mit Hinblick auf Stabilität und Lebensdauer)

Jedenfalls frage ich mich nun, welche (leise?) Kühlung gebraucht wird, um den Prozessor auf ca. 4,5 GhZ zu übertakten. Geht das nur mit Wasserkühlung oder einem Düsenjet im Tower? Oder hat etwa der Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition eine ausreichende Kühlleistung, bei gleichzeitig geringen Geräuschemissionen?

Eine Dauerlast aller Kerne ist bei meinem Anwendungsszenario abseits von synthetischen Benchmarks durchaus möglich, Stichwort Videoencoding. Mit einem "schlechten" Lüfter würde ich mir natürlich dadurch nur ungern eine 400€-CPU durchbrutzeln.

Danke euch!


----------



## starbuck456 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

der Kühler ist 17 cm hoch, passt er dann noch in ein Fractal design Deine R5 (PCGH Edition) ? Das Gehäuse ist ja 23 cm breit, aberr da geht ja noch Platz für Mainboard etc ab.
Oder brauche ich da ein breiteres Gehäuse ?


----------



## Abductee (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ins R5 passen Kühler mit bis zu 18cm rein.
Fractal Design


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Genau, wir verbauen ja die Kombination R5 und Brocken 2 PCGH massenhaft in den PCGH-PCs: PCGH-PCs


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Toller Kühler, nur besitze ich leider schon seit 1,5 Jahren eine Brocken 2


----------



## Gurkengelee (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Also ich finde den alles andere als leise.

Da er nicht PWM ist, läuft er immer auf max speed (683 RPM bei mir), so dass ich ihn selbst durch das Coolermaster Silencio 652S deutlich höre. Dafür hat meine CPU fluffige 20 Grad, toll.


----------



## drebbin (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wenn so eine rpm für dich als störend hörbar ist,  dann ist vlt das lager defekt oder dein rest läuft passiv


----------



## Gurkengelee (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ja habe gemerkt, dass der Händler die falsche Grafikkarte eingebaut hat. Habe die ausgetauscht und dann gemerkt, dass auch die Gehäuselüfter die mit dem 652S mitkamen zu laut sind. Habe die also ausgestöpselt.  Der PCGH-Alpenföhn reicht mit seinen zwei Lüftern jetzt völlig aus um mein System bei 30 Grad zu halten und ist dabei tatsächlich quasi unhörbar.

Also mea culpa. Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Holt euch diesen Lüfter


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wurden die Klammern auch ersetzt gegen höherwertige? oder stell ich mich nur an
Also ich habe meinem Kumpel genau diesen empfohlen weil es seinen Ansprüchen endsprach. Jedoch gekauft hat er den Brocken 2 Eco weil er zu dem Zeitpunkt 8€ weniger kostete wenn ich mich nicht täusche...(ahhhh)

So beim einbau ist mir aber aufgefallen das die Drahtklammern den Original- Lüfter einfach nur "HALTEN" aber nicht fest fixieren. Auch eine nach"Justieren^^" der klammern brachte nur mäßigen erfolg...!
ist das bei den Dingern immer so?




drebbin schrieb:


> Wenn so eine rpm für dich als störend hörbar ist,  dann ist vlt das lager defekt oder dein rest läuft passiv



ich wollte jetzt nur mal anmerken. Ich war eigentlich nie ein Silence Fan aber irgendwie...^^

Sowas ist eine Teufelsspierale^^ 
Mein System empfand ich als mittel-laut. Hab gedacht da geht doch noch was.
Zalman CNPS12X von 1400U/Min auf 575 U/Min reduziert. dachte ah prima...neeeee...irgendwie is es immer noch zu laut.
Corsair 140mm Gehüselüfter gegen 3 BeQuiet Pure Wings 140mm und 2 Aerocool Dead Silence 140mm getauscht auf 100% war mir der Luftstrom zu Laut. Drehzahl auf etwa 50% u. 40 % Reduziert
Netzteil auch zu laut. Und dann Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 gekauft.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das die Deadsilence auf 40% ein leichtes Klakern/Säuseln machen im Lager- -Reklamation- Aber die neuen machen das auch. Es ist schon leise..aber...
 (Fast)Unhörbar in der PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2016 scheint auch nur FAST-(Unhörbar) zu sein. Denn wenn die Lüfter mit dem schaufelrädern und Motor hängend Montiert werden, tauchen die Geräusche auf. Seitlich oder nach unten pustent ist es weg.

Dann.. ich habe 1 HDD Verbaut-- viel zu laut (Western Digital Cavier Blue 7200 U/Min) Ruhe zustand auf -nach 1 minute- Gestellt da brauch ich noch irgend ne andere  Lösung.

Meine Zotac 970GTX Kurzes PCB im Idle 1300U/Min auch zu laut hat aber eh einen Defekt muss Reklamiert werden..

und so geht es immer immer weiter^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> (Fast)Unhörbar in der PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2016 scheint auch nur FAST-(Unhörbar) zu sein. Denn wenn die Lüfter mit dem schaufelrädern und Motor hängend Montiert werden, tauchen die Geräusche auf. Seitlich oder nach unten pustent ist es weg.
> 
> Dann.. ich habe 1 HDD Verbaut-- viel zu laut (Western Digital Cavier Blue 7200 U/Min) Ruhe zustand auf -nach 1 minute- Gestellt da brauch ich noch irgend ne andere  Lösung.
> 
> ...



Die Bewertungsskala kann leider nur bis "fast" unhörbar gehen, alles andere wäre nicht reproduzierbar und damit nicht objektiv. (Serienstreuung, Abhängigkeit von Lage und Einlaufzeit in dieser, Tagesform des Testers Ohr,...)
Wenn die Dead-Silence-Lager als zu laut empfunden werden, wird es aber schwierig. Das ist Silencerities in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, Fanless-Ausbrüche sind jederzeit zu erwarten. Ich könnte nur noch die vollwertigen Noctua-Modelle (NF-A14 und NF-F12 inklusive verwandter Modelle auf CPU-Kühlern – aber exklusive redux und IPPC) und die 14-cm-Eloops von Noiseblocker empfehlen. Bei den Noctuas kann ich das Lager selbst bei niedrigen Drehzahlen gar nicht über das Lüfterrauschen heraushören. Bei den neuen Noiseblockern höre ich den Antrieb nur, weil sie so wenig Luftrauschen verursachen.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Bewertungsskala kann leider nur bis "fast" unhörbar gehen, alles andere wäre nicht reproduzierbar und damit nicht objektiv. (Serienstreuung, Abhängigkeit von Lage und Einlaufzeit in dieser, Tagesform des Testers Ohr,...)
> Wenn die Dead-Silence-Lager als zu laut empfunden werden, wird es aber schwierig. Das ist Silencerities in fortgeschrittenem Stadium, Fanless-Ausbrüche sind jederzeit zu erwarten. Ich könnte nur noch die vollwertigen Noctua-Modelle (NF-A14 und NF-F12 inklusive verwandter Modelle auf CPU-Kühlern – aber exklusive redux und IPPC) und die 14-cm-Eloops von Noiseblocker empfehlen. Bei den Noctuas kann ich das Lager selbst bei niedrigen Drehzahlen gar nicht über das Lüfterrauschen heraushören. Bei den neuen Noiseblockern höre ich den Antrieb nur, weil sie so wenig Luftrauschen verursachen.



^^ So wie ich es geschrieben habe, klang es wohl etwas abwertend im Bezug auf die Arbeit die hinter dem Test steckt, sollte es aber nicht.
 Ich war nur ein wenig verwundert das die Lagergeräusche auch nach der Reklamation noch deutlich zu hören waren weil halt, (fast)Unhörbar dort stand. Die Lager sind auch tatsächlich nur im hängenden Betrieb zu hören erhöhe ich die Drehzahl, überdeckt der Luftstrom diese Geräusche fast komplett. Ich denke eher das ich hier ein Luxus-Problem habe^^

Die Dead Silence Laufen auf 586 U/Min über das UEFI geregelt. Ich habe mir die Ausgabe 04/2015 nochmal angeschaut und ich kann das auch weitestgehend so bestätigen. Nur im hängenden Betrieb lässt er mich etwas hängen!

A14 FLX und Eloop B14-PS waren meine eigentlichen Favoriten, durch eure Tests. Leider gibt es aber beide nur im aufälligen Design mit hellen Farben und der Preis war auch nicht so der Hit.
Für die Aerocool habe ich ca 15€/Stück bezahlt. Leistung kostet meist Geld, aber dann muss auch alles andere stimmen.

Also nichts für ungut. Ihr macht einen wirklich guten Job.
ohne euch jetzt honig um´s maul zu schmieren 

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Lob hören wir fast noch lieber als Verbesserungsvorschläge 

Getestet werden die Lüfter bei uns immer im aufrechten Betrieb, allerdings sollte die Lage nur die Zeit beeinflussen, die das Lager braucht um sich einzulaufen. Wenn weiße Lüfter oder gar Noctuas Design nicht in Frage kommen (ja, wir haben da schon Anregungen weitergegeben  ), sind die Dead Silence neben Be Quiets Silent Wings aber definitiv das Beste, was man bekommen kann. Aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man seine Ansprüche in unerfüllbare Höhe schrauben kann


----------



## keks4 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Habe diesen Lüfter schon in 2 pc's verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden. Zubehör ist massig dabei und auf meinem Mainboard (Asus z170 ranger ) kommts auch nicht mit dem RAM ins gehege. Klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Jenny18 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Finde in nicht schlecht werde in mal Ausprobieren nächste Woche


----------



## keks4 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wie gut ist eigentlich die mitgelieferte WLP, und wo kann ich sie auf einer Skala von 1 (schlecht ) bis 10 (Nonplusultra ) in etwa einordnen?  und sind 65° unter Prime 95 ein guter wert? (i5 6600K @Stock)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...5-47-waermeleitpasten-im-test-update.html#a34

Laut hier ist die mitgelieferte WLP wirklich gut.


----------



## matti30 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

der NH-U14S mit NF-A15 PWM ist ebenfalls nahezu lautlos und der NF-A15 PWM lässt sich im Idle je nach Board bis auf 200rpm runterregeln. Ich lass den bei mir mit ca. 400rpm im Idle drehen. Und man hat zudem noch volle Ramkompatibilität 
Kühlleistung ist auch top.


----------



## Psychovayne (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hallo,
habe mir einen Skylake-Edition PCGH PC bei Alternate gekauft. Er hat einen Broken 2 pcgh Edition CPU-Kühler. Der PC kam mit der Üblichen Transportsicherung,  aber zwischen den beiden Türmen des Kühlers befindet sich so ein Streifen aus Schaumstoff. Ich habe keine Ahnung von PC-Montage. Gehört das zur Transportsicherung? Ich krieg das Teil auch nicht raus, müsste den Lüfter auseinander bauen. Aber das kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, wenn ich mir einen fertigen PC kaufe =( Kann mir jemand sagen ob das schaumstoffteil da raus muss? 
Danke das ihr einer Doofi helft


----------



## tsd560ti (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Zumindest beim Standard-Brocken gehört da nichts außer Luft rein, ich gehe davon aus dass es raus muss.

Lade doch mal ein Bild davon hoch, dann dürfte es etwas klarer werden.


----------



## Psychovayne (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich meine, so hatte ich meinen auch in der OVP. 

Mit einer Spitzzange oder Pinzette müsste man da gut drankommen.


----------



## Psychovayne (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Mhh ok Danke  ich versuchs nochmal, hatte nur Angst was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## freieswort (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich habe ebenfalls diesen Kühler, und auch bei Alternate einen PC erworben damit, ich war auch sehr erstaunt das dieses Schaumstoffteil im Kühler war, ich habe es einfach herausgezogen, musst ich mit einer Zange festhalten und herausziehen, hat ohne Probleme geklappt. Aber was ich nicht verstehe, es wird überhaupt nicht in den unterlagen erwähnt das dies noch darin ist und herausgezogen werden muss, was ist wenn ich den PC nicht geöffnet hätte, was wohl nicht alle tun, es würde sicher eine Verschlechterung der Leistung bedeuten.


----------



## keks4 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Das ding kann raus, steht in der Brocken Anleitung  (die man bei einem Fertig pc ja glaube ich nicht bekommt, oder?) Was ich noch kontrollieren würde wäre ob die Lüfter beide Richtung hinteren Case lüfter pusten (ein bekannter hat sich mal so einen pc bestellt und dann war das ganze Push Push..... also beide einblasend)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. April 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ja, einfach mit einer Spitzzange herausziehen, ist nur eine Transportsicherung, da wir schon mal den Fall hatten, dass sich der Kühler sonst auf dem Transportweg verbiegt, wenn DHL mit dem Paket nicht sehr sanft umgeht


----------



## AkitoFire (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir den Brocken 2 PCGH in meinen PC montiert. 
Leider funktioniert einer der beiden Lüfter beim Start nicht. 
Was ich damit meine, ist folgendes :
Sobald ich den PC starte, versucht einer der Lüfter die erste Drehung zu machen. Doch dann bleibt er stehen, als würde er an irgendwas hängen bleiben. 
Leider ist da nix und sobald man dem Lüfter noch ein bisschen Anstoß gibt, geht dieser danach auch bis man den PC wieder ausschaltet. 

Gibt es eine Lösung für mein Problem? 

LG


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich würde die Minimaldrehzahl der CPU-Lüfterkurve anheben. 
Sieht so aus als bekäme er nicht genug Strom zum Starten.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*



AkitoFire schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mir den Brocken 2 PCGH in meinen PC montiert.
> Leider funktioniert einer der beiden Lüfter beim Start nicht.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass das Mainboard versucht den Lüfter irgendwie zu regeln? Ich würde den Lüfter an einer anderen Stelle am Mainboard anschließen oder versuchen das im BIOS zu ändern. Was passiert, wenn du die Anschlüsse für die zwei Lüfter tauscht, geht dann immer der gleiche Lüfter nicht an?


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Mh, der Brocken2... mein Ersatzkühler für alle Fälle. 
Ich hab ja gehofft das es was größeres gibt in "geil" für die moderne Teenies. So was wie den aufgebohrten Alpenföhn Olymp, mattschwarz, ohne Logos usw, dafür mit optionaler RGB-Beleuchtung und Klugtelefon-App, so wie sich das aktuell gehört. Würde mir eher gefallen als ein leicht aufgebohrter Brocken2. In der Oberklasse passiert viel zu wenig, die Spitze der Twintower-Kühler wackelt net mal.. WIll da bewegung sehen.


----------



## HoodHood (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

tag zusammen, ich hab das eben schon in dem anderen thread gepostet, ich habe das selbe problem wie akitofire. Wenn man ihn anschubst, dann läuft er eine zeit lang, hört dann aber irgendwann auch wieder auf... welcher der lüfter ist denn im bios der 2. cpu lüfter?  Als cpu lüfter deklarierten seh ich da nur einen.

Edit: lüfter umstecken hab ich gerade versucht, läuft immer der selbe. Also der der quasi links im gehäuse sitzt wenn man direkt auf den kühler schaut. Hat das was mit dem...ich weiß nicht ob man das da auch so nennt...jumpern zu tun? beide lüfter sitzen auf den drei recht von vier pins. muss der "opt" lüfter vielleicht auf den drei links sitzen? im bios wird der optionale cpu lüfter übrigens nichtmal angezeigt unter der fan-control.


----------



## HoodHood (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

...Weiß niemand rat? Übertakten war übrigens ohne den  zweiten lüfter kaum möglich - sobald dieser wieder aussetzte gab es bei einem 44'er mutliplikator 'nen bluescreen.  Ich bin nach der 8auer's anleitung vorgegangen (siehe anderer thread....)

Edit: ich hab mich mit dem Problem mal an EKL gewandt. Ich warte auf Antwort von Herrn Fortenbacher und poste diese dann hier rein.

Edit 2: Gerade mit Herrn Fortenbacher telefoniert. Sein Hinweis war, die spannung die an dem lüfteranschluss anliegt mal zu überprüfen. Seit dem 22. gibt es für das asus-board welches ich nutze auch ein neues bios, das werd ich heute abend mal installieren und dann schauen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ah okay, du kannst ja mal berichten, ob das BIOS-Update etwas gebracht hat. Ansonsten könntest du den Lüfter mit einem Adapter auch direkt an das Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## HoodHood (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich werde berichten. Tritt das problem häufiger auf? Kann mir schwerlich vorstellen das wir die einzigen beiden sind... ohne euch jetzt an die karre pinkeln zu wollen


----------



## HoodHood (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

So, neues bios drauf, problem besteht weiterhin...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich habe hier jetzt auch zum ersten Mal über so einen Fall gelesen. Um auszuschließen, dass er 3-Pin-Anschluss am Mainboard nicht zu wenig "Volt" liefert, bleibt wohl nur die Verwendung eines Adapters, um festzustellen, ob nicht doch ein defekt am Lüfter selbst vorliegt: InLine 3-Pin zu 4-Pol Molex Lufteradapterkabel


----------



## HoodHood (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mich auch gestern einmal quer durchs (neue) bios gegraben um zu sehen ob man IRGENDWO die spannung die am anschluss vorliegt, regeln kann. Scheint mir aber nicht so. Ich habe auch erneut kontakt zu Herrn Fortenbacher aufgenommen, er bat mich um rückmeldung wenn seine lösungsmethode nicht funktioniert. 

Noch eine kurze frage: Wenn ich einen solche oben vorgeschlagenes kabel nutze lässt sich der lüfter vermutlich garnicht regeln, sondern bläst die ganze zeit auf vollen touren, richtig?


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Molex liefert 12V. Man kann weiteres dazwischenschalten und es z.B. auf 7V bringen, dann hat man rund 60% der Umdrehungen. Steuern kann man das nicht, da das direkt vom Molex, also vom Netzteil gespeist wird, das liefert im besten Fall auch genau 12V da ab.

Generell sind CPU_Fan Anschlüsse an vielen Boards nicht getrennt regelbar, so auch bei meinem - Softwareseitig auch über mitgelieferte AI Suite (rotz³!) ist nur CPU_Fan1 vorhanden, obwohl da 2 Anschlüsse sind mit PWM. Im BIOS findet sich auch nix vernünftiges auf die schnelle, daher wurde der Spaß erstmal an die Case_Fan Anschlüsse umgeleitet  Ich nutze natürlich nen anderen Kühler (Thermaltake Frio 14 Dual Silent whatever - solange WaKü im ausgebauten Zustand rumliegt), aber das Prinzip ist hier dasselbe. Nur hatte meiner auch 2x 7V Adapter um Krach zu reduzieren. Wobei ich den auf voller Leistung laufen lasse, die CPU mit Luft zu kühlen ist eh schon schwer.


----------



## HoodHood (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Ich wurde von Herrn Fortenbacher heute gebeten, den lüfter einzuschicken, da er scheinbar defekt ist. Ich habs eben nochmal mit einem anderen anschluss (cha_fan 3) versucht, in der hoffnung das er sich dort ansteuern und regeln lässt, aber fehlanzeige. Lüfter ist kaputt.


----------



## HoodHood (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Nur noch eine Kleinigkeit: Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal den Kundenservice von EKL loben. Schnelle und kompetente kommunikation, egal auf welchem kanal, und stete bemühung das problem zu lösen. Vorbildlich!


----------



## BlinkY1983 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hey Leute, ich habe bei mir nun den Brocken 2 PCGH Edition eingebaut,aufgrund der 3 Pin Anschlüsse bekomme ich ständig beim Hochfahren und im Windows (Durch Al Suite II) die Meldung,dass Cpu Lüfter Defekt ist.
Wenn ich auf die Drehzahl schaue, so bewegt er sich überwiegend im 660-680rpm bereich... Jedoch schlägt er alle 4-5 sec auf 25500 rpm um ^^
Ich nehme mal an dies löst die meldung CPU Lüfter Defekt aus^^
Weiß einer vielleicht eine Lösung oder kann mir sagen woran es liegt dass alle paar Sekunden die Rpm falsch ausgelesen werden?
Vielen Dank schonmal xD

Mainboard ist ein Asus m5a97 r2.0


----------



## 1onFire (16. November 2016)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hey,
ist hier zwar schon ein etwas älterer Thread, aber vl. hat das Problem jemand von euch lösen können und kann mir helfen!

Ich habe mim Brocken 2 gerade ein ähnliches Problem, einer der 2 Lüfter startet manchmal nur mit "Anstuppshilfe, die Spannungsregelung von Lüftern kann ich auch nicht im  Bios finden....(ASRock z170 extreme 4) und mein rpm liegt bei 514 und springt stellenweise auf 3928. Bevor ich ein BIOS Update gemacht habe sprang dieser sogar auf über 36.000.....

Hab ein Post gemacht aber leider wurde ich bis jetzt kaum klüger : Brocken 2 Lüfter defekt? CPU Temperatur normal?

Hoffentlich kann mir hier wer weiterhelfen!


----------



## bastian123f (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neu und lieferbar: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich nicht meinen BeQuiet hätte, wäre der ein super Kühler


----------

